# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Building a large indoor turtle house

## koolman

Hi all

I intend to build a large indoor turtle house or maybe can get a customise one.. Any experts can help me with my big project.. Below is the attached picture of my intention.. Would like to do a L 6ft, B 3ft, H 3ft.... 

http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/c...rtlecage02.jpg


Cheers
Koolman

----------


## minute_me

If u have the space, not too difficult, I think. I am thinking of doing something like that too but dont have the space. 

I think don't have to be big budget too. 

1st option 
Get bricks and those pond inner liner can create something like that easily. 

2nd option
get a preformed pond. I think should be able to find from those garden and pond landscaping company. Haven't really go and look for it.

check out this site http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/smpond.html

----------


## koolman

> If u have the space, not too difficult, I think. I am thinking of doing something like that too but dont have the space. 
> 
> I think don't have to be big budget too. 
> 
> 1st option 
> Get bricks and those pond inner liner can create something like that easily. 
> 
> 2nd option
> get a preformed pond. I think should be able to find from those garden and pond landscaping company. Haven't really go and look for it.
> ...


Thanks for the site.. If I do not place any lights but it will be near window.. Do you think that it will be alrite.. Cheers

----------


## minute_me

I believe it should be ok if it's just turtles inside. But then maybe u have to deal with possible algae problem.

I have two red ear sliders with some fish inside a 2 ft tank which i placed beside the window. depending on the time of the day, the tank will get some direct sunlight. So far not much problems. 

Basically, the light is to entice the turtle to bask. currently i think my tank is not getting any direct sunlight but the turtle still climb onto the wood to bask.

----------


## koolman

> I believe it should be ok if it's just turtles inside. But then maybe u have to deal with possible algae problem.
> 
> I have two red ear sliders with some fish inside a 2 ft tank which i placed beside the window. depending on the time of the day, the tank will get some direct sunlight. So far not much problems. 
> 
> Basically, the light is to entice the turtle to bask. currently i think my tank is not getting any direct sunlight but the turtle still climb onto the wood to bask.


 
Do you think that using cupboard can setup or perhaps those wine crater.. Cheers

----------


## minute_me

I think using bricks for the wall is the best as it can withstand more water pressure. otherwise get a preformed pond, less hassle. maybe u can checkout redearsliders.com for some other ideas .

----------


## Savant

Look for a pre-owned fibre glass tank or blue tubs... the ones in the picture are way too small if you are keeping red eared sliders/terrapins as these guys grow pretty huge over the years...

----------


## redsunlee

I was registered at your forum. I have printed the test message. Do not delete, please. 


taux demande pret personnel en ligne credit simulation Faire un pret immobilier en ligne avec un bon credittaux demande pret personnel en ligne credit simulation

----------


## koolman

> Look for a pre-owned fibre glass tank or blue tubs... the ones in the picture are way too small if you are keeping red eared sliders/terrapins as these guys grow pretty huge over the years...


Perhaps, I shoud use a fiber gass tank.. By the way, what kind of substances should I lay on the fibre gass tank

Cheers
Koolman

----------


## zyblack

Bro,

You are thinking of a housing a terrestrial tortoise or aquatic turtle? The picture you have attached shows an enclosure for a terrestrial tortoise so I guess you building one for a box turtle?

----------


## koolman

> Bro,
> 
> You are thinking of a housing a terrestrial tortoise or aquatic turtle? The picture you have attached shows an enclosure for a terrestrial tortoise so I guess you building one for a box turtle?


 
Bro

I am building for my red eared sliders/terrapins ... Keke... Just happen to see the designs very nice and terrapins can grow very big.. Its always good to build bigger place for them first..


Cheers
Koolman

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hi Koolman,

In regards to your construction of an enclosure for red ear sliders within a budget, i've broken down a few pointers and diagrams to better facilitate your prior planning.

-Budget cost willing to put aside
-Easy maintenance for you (eg: cleaning of filter, water change etc)
-Proximity of electrical output and water point
-Placement of fibre glass tub (eg: easy access to you, facing the sun etc)

These are just a few pointers you should look out for in the planning. Below i've attached a simple diagram for a simple setup. Basically the idea is to have a separation between land and water. This is done so as to provide a basking and resting area for the red ear sliders as and when they feel like it. The acrylic divider with slots can be siliconed into place. The slots allow the flow of water to pass through the clay pellets for the land area. A grass patch will lay ontop of it to provide a comfortable base for the terrapins. You can also substitute it with smooth medium sized pebbles. As for the clay pellets, an eggcrate will also suffice as a substitution for the clay pellets.

----------


## Wild Ginger

The diagram above shows the simple basic setup with an external filter attached to it. If you're planning to supplement additional lighting, a basking light hung over the grass patch would provide a nice warm area for the terrapins.

I hope this helps in a better planning of your setup.

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## juggler

Nice drawing, Philippe!
Have not seen your postings in a long while.  :Well done:

----------


## dkk08

the master have returned!!!

----------


## koolman

> The diagram above shows the simple basic setup with an external filter attached to it. If you're planning to supplement additional lighting, a basking light hung over the grass patch would provide a nice warm area for the terrapins.
> 
> I hope this helps in a better planning of your setup.
> 
> Regards,
> Phillipe.


 
Thanks very much for your information.. It really helps me alot in my planning.. I will follow it and do the set up.. Cheers

----------


## minute_me

nice drawing! just a point to note, make sure the "walls" at the dry area is high enough so the turtles cannot climb out when they are bigger. otherwise you may need some kind of fence to prevent the turtle from climbing out.

----------

